
'Citizenfour' Reveals Existence of Second NSA Whistleblower - eplanit
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/nyff-edward-snowden-doc-citizenfour-740060
======
bobobo
What is really needed are _politicians_ having the courage to stand up. If the
material of the Snowden revelations alone are not enough, then nothing will
be.

~~~
CamperBob2
The problem seems to be that the politicians are so used to lying themselves,
they don't mind when they're lied to. In Washington, lies are currency.

------
personjerry
This article seems to make a huge deal out of everything and I feel like it
may be exaggerating a little. That said I don't know the details very well,
could anyone provide more insight or link to a more reliable source of
additional information?

~~~
wavefunction
Bruce Schneier mentioned his notion that there is a second whistleblower back
in July:

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/07/nsa_targets_p...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/07/nsa_targets_pri.html)

~~~
rst
The film confirms that explicitly; it shows Greenwald giving the name of the
second leaker to Snowden (whose jaw drops).

~~~
acqq
Have you seen the film, or have you read somewhere, and then, where?

~~~
rst
Confirmed in numerous reviews, including the one linked to right up top.

------
logicalman
NSA has had whistleblowers before Snowdwen so this is not surprising.

~~~
nyolfen
it had exactly two, and neither leaked classified documents

------
nyolfen
this has been known for a few months if you've been paying very close
attention: [http://deep-
state.tumblr.com/post/91320197853/confirmation-t...](http://deep-
state.tumblr.com/post/91320197853/confirmation-that-a-second-non-snowden-
leaker-is)

this is a subject i study nearly obsessively, though

~~~
csandreasen
Why does it seem like such a remote possibility that Laura Poitras would be
letting Jacob Appelbaum have access to the Snowden documents when the two of
them have worked together on post-Snowden NSA reporting?

An example: [http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/the-nsa-uses-
power...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/the-nsa-uses-powerful-
toolbox-in-effort-to-spy-on-global-networks-a-940969-3.html)

